# sites near san francisco



## stuartiow (Jul 26, 2005)

[f
Hi I,m from the uk and am plannig a RV vocation in california ,arizona and nevada. I would like some recommendations of where to stop.I especially am looking a site near or in san francisco. Any help or advice would be appreciated thanks stuart.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 26, 2005)

sites near san francisco

Hi Stuart, We stayed at the Pacifica RV Park, Pacifica, Ca., a few years ago. It is close to San Fransico.  You can find out more info on it in a TrailerLife Directory.  It was close to a light rail line that goes to downtown Frisco.  Have fun.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2005)

sites near san francisco

You will find the RV sites near San Fransisco to be very expensive. There are also not many that are located right in the city. You will probably need to stay well out into the suburbs. We stayed at the KOA in Peteluma some years ago and the park was OK, but the rates are very high. I think that you would be wise to purchase a copy of either the Trailer Life Campground directory, or the one from Wheeler's, or Woodall's. We consider the first to be the best. It will cost about $15 but it lists most of the RV parks around the country.

If you visit Las Vegas, I suggest that you stay at Arizona Charlie's as they have good rates, a nice park and free phones to every site. My second choice there would be Sam's Town RV park. If you visit Laughlin, I would stay at Avi Casino there. Wickenurg is also a very interesting place to visit and you must see the Grand Canyon. I don't have a park that I would reccomend there.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2005)

sites near san francisco

You will find the RV sites near San Fransisco to be very expensive. There are also not many that are located right in the city. You will probably need to stay well out into the suburbs. We stayed at the KOA in Peteluma some years ago and the park was OK, but the rates are very high. I think that you would be wise to purchase a copy of either the Trailer Life Campground directory, or the one from Wheeler's, or Woodall's. We consider the first to be the best. It will cost about $15 but it lists most of the RV parks around the country.

If you visit Las Vegas, I suggest that you stay at Arizona Charlie's as they have good rates, a nice park and free phones to every site. My second choice there would be Sam's Town RV park. If you visit Laughlin, I would stay at Avi Casino there. Wickenburg is also a very interesting place to visit and you must see the Grand Canyon. I don't have a park that I would reccomend there.


----------



## Cryzmath (Jul 30, 2005)

sites near san francisco

You might find it easier to stay at sites near the foothills on the east bay side, however if you're interested in being by the ocean - check into Half Moon Bay, Santa Cruz, Pacifica, (South of SF) and Santa Rosa/Russian River Area for some other sites (North of SF).  There is an RV park in Redwood City (South of SF, near the bay) - right off 101 that is alright - not the greatest, but at least they're reasonable. Call ahead and make reservations if you can - it helps them hold a site for you.  Enjoy your trip!  :shy:  :blush:


----------



## lhollatz (Aug 1, 2005)

sites near san francisco

We have stayed at the KOA in Peteluma several times and always had a peasurable experience.  Make reservations.


----------

